# Any EFL teachers leaving Greece this summer?



## martinlest (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi. I am an EFL teacher (MA, EFL qualifications, with fluent(ish!) Greek) and am currently employed in Bangkok. I am not happy here though and dream of moving back to Greece (open as to where at this stage), where I lived and taught for 10 years.

I am with an agency who are alos looking (I hope!), but wondered if anyone knows of an English EFL teacher who may be leaving Greece this summer and whose school will be needing an experienced, qualified replacement.

Just an iron in the fire posting here - you never know which lead will turn up trumps!

Thanks!

Martin


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

I couldn't say for sure if they are looking for new teachers (they usually are at this time of year) but you could try contacting Katsianos frontistereo in Ilioupolis Athens. I would suggest you use this as a way back to Greece though as the conditions aren't ideal! (they provide a very basic studio flat bills all inclusive but pay is low as this is part of the package- around 700 euros. They also don't ask for a teachers permit which is required by most) You don't have to plan your lessons as everything is organised by the owner but in return you'll have to mark at least 100 compositions per week! They generally advertise in The Guardian which is obviously online. As you know Greece though you might be better off just applying to ads in The Athens news as there are always some at this time of year. 

http://www.agneskatsianos.gr/en_pages/04.epikoinonia_en.html

Good luck!


----------



## martinlest (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting the information!

Martin


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

700/month + a free place to live is actually a very decent wage in Greece.


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

I admit now especially with the crisis it sounds decent. I've been living here for seven years & managed to get a lot more which allows me to rent & the problem was they wouldn't pay more - they only offered their accommodation. If you see the accommodation they offer & the work conditions you'd see that their are better jobs available (granted it's hard to find one now) when you add up the number of hours you work unpaid marking on average 180 compositions every week & the fact that most of the accommodation they offer is a small basement room with a folding plastic door separating the toilet & a bed on raised wooden platform it's not suitable for the longterm! It's great if you want a year out in Greece & you're out of the building most of the time though. Or even as a base to find something better.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

700 a month, no bills, no rent is a bloody good wage regardless


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

*ELT Greece*

Things are in a dreadful state in terms of work here and most schools are laying off teachers without any intention of re-employing them. You say you are fluent in greek but have you exams in it? Without Greek your masters degree is the equivalent of toilet roll as the licence to teach english isn't based on silly things like teaching experience and relevant qualifications but your ability to speak Greek. Foreign educators are required to have Greek language qualifications, a degree, a teaching certificate, whereas a Greek needs an English qualification and thats it... no teaching ability whatsoever or education beyond school. I love Greece I've lived here a long time my advice is try another country. Oh and if money is a motivation to work for you stay away there isn't any!!!



martinlest said:


> Hi. I am an EFL teacher (MA, EFL qualifications, with fluent(ish!) Greek) and am currently employed in Bangkok. I am not happy here though and dream of moving back to Greece (open as to where at this stage), where I lived and taught for 10 years.
> 
> I am with an agency who are alos looking (I hope!), but wondered if anyone knows of an English EFL teacher who may be leaving Greece this summer and whose school will be needing an experienced, qualified replacement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree entirely with Catmiles, unfortunately this is the current state of affairs here in Greece. I have issues as I haven't got a permit myself but I was employed before they were enforcing the law so my bosses are very understanding (they appreciate the illegality behind this legislation). 

To clarify, the point I was making earlier, I'd recommended that particular frontistereo as they don't ask for a teaching permit. Also the salary I'd stated only appears decent as it includes accommodation (as you know 700 euros alone is below minimum wage) I feel it's only right to explain that some people consider the bedsit offered to be uninhabitable! I know this from personal experience & have witnessed not only mature qualified people but young people coming from student accommodation in the UK (not exactly luxury) & going home the next day! However some people find it fulfills their basic needs, so if you don't have a problem with the facilities offered & not being able to have people stay over whenever you want then this may be for you.


----------



## Sammyw21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I currently live in Preveza, and am looking elsewhere for jobs. As long as you have TFL certficate you can pretty much find a job in a Frontesteria anywhere. Have you tried Anglo-Hellenic? They are pretty good and will find you something - they can just be a bit slow. Any more questions just ask!

S


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

I think things are a bit stricter in Athens at least in the two suburbs I work they send inspectors round to check & they don't don't ask for TEFL certification just the teachers permit. I think as usual in Greece the papers & qualifications required vary from place to place. The main way I've found people get jobs here (almost the only way) is by word of mouth, introductions & contacts & in these cases they don't care about seeing certifications (in my experience). Anglo-Hellenic didn't get back to me until after I'd found work through my own contacts so I guess you have to be patient with them!


----------

